# Pensacola Insurance Inspections



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

​


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

For Citizens 4-points do the customers need to pay extra for an electrical signature Citizens requires? If not that is a great price for 4-points. Are the inspections sent in electronicly via email with the required pictures included to the homeowner and the agent? I'm one of the guys the insurance companies has hired to go and check behind private inspectors such as yourself and those seem to be the major questions homeowners forget to ask. Good luck to you. There is a good market in that area. Just a reminder Citizens, State Farm and Universal P&C are now checking behind every single policy holder that turned in a wind mit so make sure the proper pics are taken (shutters, shutter approval stamp, roof to wall connection, deck nailing size and spacing with a measuring tape, garage door and all other entry doors approval stamps and 4 exterior photos showing roof shape and openings). You no longer need to worry about the gable vents being covered with shutters and Universal p&c does not care if the garage door is impact rated or not just as long as it does not have glass on it. Even if you have a solid door with no glass you need to provide docs showing it is impact rated with every company minus Universal. They have gotten picky.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks I will tell Mark to check out what you wrote. I only posted the ad for him so I don't know much about it. Thanks.


----------



## dariusgrimes (Jun 5, 2012)

*WARNING CONCERNING UNLICENSED INSURANCE INSPECTORS, YOU WOULDN'T HIRE AN UNLICENSED CHARTER BOAT CAPTAIN WOULD YOU?*

*Four Point*, *Roof Condition*, *and* *some Wind Mitigation Inspections* *are required to be performed personally by a Florida Licensed Contractor, Home Inspector, Architect, Engineer, Building Inspector, etc. *

*That inexpensive inspection may cost you double* if it is performed by an unlicensed and/or untrained employee because the insurannce company will reject it if they find out that the license holder did not personally perform the inspection.

*Before your inspector starts your inspection ask to see their State License.* The license must be in the name of the person actually performing the inspection. In Florida, licensed holders are required to carry their license and display it on demand when performing work covered by their license. 

*Help us protect consumers from unlicensed insurance inspectors, ask your inspector for their Florida license before you let them perform your inspection. We recommend consumers report unlicensed inspectors to DBPR and the Florida Department of Financial Services.*

Call Pensacola's Insurance Inspection Professionals at 888 WMIT-PRO (964-8776) Serving the Coastal Counties of NW Florida, Alabama, and Mississippi since 1999.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

dariusgrimes said:


> *WARNING CONCERNING UNLICENSED INSURANCE INSPECTORS, YOU WOULDN'T HIRE AN UNLICENSED CHARTER BOAT CAPTAIN WOULD YOU?*
> 
> *Four Point*, *Roof Condition*, *and* *some Wind Mitigation Inspections* *are required to be performed personally by a Florida Licensed Contractor, Home Inspector, Architect, Engineer, Building Inspector, etc. *
> 
> ...


All of the employees for Pensacola Insurance Inspections are licensed. Its the law... so they all have taken the classes to perform insurance inspections. Mark is on the right track so if you need an inspection call them. 


1719 N Ninth Ave. Pensacola, FL 32503
Phone: (850) 417-7934
Fax: (850) 417-7935
Email: [email protected]
www.PensacolaInsuranceInspections.com


----------



## dariusgrimes (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually, we have been unable to verify that any of Mark's inspectors are licensed, nor have they completed the advanced training required for Licensed Home Inspectors like the WH York Course Mark took. License holders and advanced training course attendees are available through online listing services and the Florida Dept. of Business and Professional Regulation, as well as the Proof of Compliance Database. 

Florida License holders have to work hard to earn a license and maintain them, it would be unfair if they are losing work to unlicensed inspectors. That would be like allowing unlicensed Charter Boat Captains to take paying clients out for fishing trips, I can imagine how licensed Charter Boat Captains would feel about unfair competition. All of our inspectors are licensed, insured, and have completed advanced training, we know the difference and how to verify licensure. For this reason we are preferred vendors for the largest insurance companies in the state including CHARTIS, CHUBB, USAA, State Farm, Universal, Orchid Insurance, Coastal Rsik Underwriters, and many more. DIsaster-Smart is not only the fastenst growing inspection ocmpany in NW Florida, we are also a valued and trusted industry resource working with Alabama, Mississippi and other coastal states to solve the complex insurance problems facing coastal residents.



Reel Sick said:


> All of the employees for Pensacola Insurance Inspections are licensed. Its the law... so they all have taken the classes to perform insurance inspections. Mark is on the right track so if you need an inspection call them.
> 
> 
> 1719 N Ninth Ave. Pensacola, FL 32503
> ...


----------

